# New original suite for seven string classical



## peterkienle (Nov 27, 2017)

Just released "Trail Mix", a five part suite for seven string classical guitar.
http://www.levelthreemusic.com/?page_id=6&amp;myID=8203&amp;myKey=CC

My classical playing lags behind my writing, but here is a mediocre recording of movement 4:
http://www.acmerecords.com/mp3/pk_classical/OPUS90_5000MilesofDirt.mp3

Peter


----------

